# Can anyone build a heavy duty 80 class rod or a 130?



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Looking for a rod for my 130. Let me know if you can build something


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I've got a 115# we can build. I'm way backed up on rods, and really prefer spending my time on reels. That said...I'll be happy to help you build this one out. I've got everything we need, just don't have the time it takes. Just finished a shark rod for John and Don that you can take a look at. Give me a call if interested...850-516-2409.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

Talk to John at Tightlines Bait and Tackle.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

acoustifunk said:


> Talk to John at Tightlines Bait and Tackle.



Thanks for the advice. Talked to John on phone yesterday and went down there today. Great guy. May go with a custom or one he already built. It's a beast of a rod.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Doug at 380 7735*

Semi retired LEO who does beautiful work. He donated a rod to HOW. He did a rod for me that I took a rifle down and hung it. He is in Cantonement.
850-380-7735

Tom


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Talked to John on phone yesterday and went down there today. Great guy. May go with a custom or one he already built. It's a beast of a rod.


 
go look at the rod joe has. its a beast as well. a proper build will give that blank new life and be able to work any beast with that 130.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I think I've narrowed down my search to 3 rods.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> I think I've narrowed down my search to 3 rods.


I've come to this crossroad many times... just get all three.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> I've come to this crossroad many times... just get all three.



Lol let's see that's $1100 in rods. Maybe if I had 2 more 130s


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Still have that Fenglass 80 if you want it. Its not going anywhere!


----------

